# Worried about medical exam



## Cgy (1 Sep 2004)

I was reading up on the medical exam in the FAQ and they mentioned a visual exam in which you may have to explain scars. I have quite a few scars from being an "angst-filled" young adult (on my arms, cuts and cigarette burns), though they are all several years old. Will explaining this be have a large negative impact on my chances? I have no current diagnosis, no health problems whatsoever, nor am I on any medication.


----------



## hiv (1 Sep 2004)

Cgy said:
			
		

> I was reading up on the medical exam in the FAQ and they mentioned a visual exam in which you may have to explain scars. I have quite a few scars from being an "angst-filled" young adult (on my arms, cuts and cigarette burns), though they are all several years old. Will explaining this be have a large negative impact on my chances? I have no current diagnosis, no health problems whatsoever, nor am I on any medication.



This is just speculation but I think they're looking more for scars that could lead to some sort of long-term problem as opposed to superficial scars like you mentioned. I know a few people who have had "interesting" lives prior to joining the CF and they didn't seem to have a problem.


----------



## Cgy (1 Sep 2004)

Thanks for that.


----------



## combat_medic (2 Sep 2004)

Before you even get into the physical exam, the medical officer or PA will ask you a HUGE amount of questions about your medical past, including questions about mental health. Answer them honestly, and disclose what happened to you, what you did and why. Be honest or they are going to get VERY curious when they see the scars. 

Also, while you claim that they aren't serious, and have not been diagnosed with anything, have you ever spoken to anyone about it? Have you sought help for it and recovered? Because if they suspect you have a history of depression, self-mutilation/cutting, it could cause some problems for you, especially if they don't feel you've dealt with it properly. As Armymedic has said, the largest cause of death amongst CF members is suicide. They take it very seriously, and so should you. If you've never spoken to anyone about it, you may want to consider speaking to a psychiatrist BEFORE you go for the medical. Mention that you're planning to join the CF and about the problems you had. If you can get the psychiatrist to evaluate your current state of mental health, and write a letter to your recruiters saying that you have no problems, it will probably serve you well.


----------



## Sappo (2 Sep 2004)

Interesting post, I have some cigarette burns on my forearm, and a few scars as well.... not really noticable unless you are looking for them.

My med officer didnt make a peep about anything of that sort though, just the regular pee into this cough.


----------



## Cgy (2 Sep 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Before you even get into the physical exam, the medical officer or PA will ask you a HUGE amount of questions about your medical past, including questions about mental health. Answer them honestly, and disclose what happened to you, what you did and why. Be honest or they are going to get VERY curious when they see the scars.
> 
> Also, while you claim that they aren't serious, and have not been diagnosed with anything, have you ever spoken to anyone about it? Have you sought help for it and recovered? Because if they suspect you have a history of depression, self-mutilation/cutting, it could cause some problems for you, especially if they don't feel you've dealt with it properly. As Armymedic has said, the largest cause of death amongst CF members is suicide. They take it very seriously, and so should you. If you've never spoken to anyone about it, you may want to consider speaking to a psychiatrist BEFORE you go for the medical. Mention that you're planning to join the CF and about the problems you had. If you can get the psychiatrist to evaluate your current state of mental health, and write a letter to your recruiters saying that you have no problems, it will probably serve you well.



I have had mental health issues in the past, dealing with those issues from 18-25 (I'm 29 now). Your idea of speaking with a psychiatrist before the medical is a good one. While I'm confident that those issues are in the past, It always helps to have a professional opinion backing that up. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Maverick (2 Sep 2004)

> just the regular pee into this cough.



Dont remember peeing in someones cough during my medical examination, but to his there own right?


----------



## spenco (2 Sep 2004)

If you are going to get a evaluation from a phychiatrist just be forewarned since your not going for help MSP does not cover the cost of the report.


----------



## Sappo (2 Sep 2004)

Maverick said:
			
		

> Dont remember peeing in someones cough during my medical examination, but to his there own right?




dang lack of commas and periods!


----------



## Budgie (2 Sep 2004)

> Dont remember peeing in someones cough during my medical examination, but to his there own right?



HAHAHA... that's hilarious!!   ;D


----------

